# Happy Friday



## Jay Bagley (Jul 19, 2018)

Been the longest week ever!! Happy Friday to all.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 20, 2018)

I’m stealing this pic!!! HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 20, 2018)

Happy Friday ! Keep head and shell up high, Jay.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 20, 2018)

Good morning and Happy Friday! I’m disturbing Pepe’s usual “time without the annoying human lady.” This is the only time of the day that sitting outside isn’t miserable so I thought I’d see what he was doing.


----------



## vladimir (Jul 20, 2018)

It's funny, this week Vlad didn't come out of his box on Monday until 1 PM, ate a little, then went right back in at 1:30 PM. 

Today he ventured down the ramp before I had his breakfast ready at around 6 AM. It's like he prefers Friday also


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I’m stealing this pic!!! HAPPY FRIDAY


Help yourself, and happy Friday to you as well.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Happy Friday ! Keep head and shell up high, Jay.


Thankyou, and happy Friday to you too. Been keeping my head up, but it is my butt that has been dragging all week LOL.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> It's funny, this week Vlad didn't come out of his box on Monday until 1 PM, ate a little, then went right back in at 1:30 PM.
> 
> Today he ventured down the ramp before I had his breakfast ready at around 6 AM. It's like he prefers Friday also


Friday is definitely in the air.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday! I’m disturbing Pepe’s usual “time without the annoying human lady.” This is the only time of the day that sitting outside isn’t miserable so I thought I’d see what he was doing.


Looks like you had a good morning, I like your enclosure too by the way.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Thankyou, and happy Friday to you too. Been keeping my head up, but it is my butt that has been dragging all week LOL.


I hope there is no serious problem with your butt ? Any problems you want to talk about ?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I hope there is no serious problem with your butt ? Any problems you want to talk about ?


That made me laugh so hard, I scared my dog. My butt is all good, just been lacking some motivation this week.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That made me laugh so hard, I scared my dog. My butt is all good, just been lacking some motivation this week.


Don`t you laugh about me !  I am very sensitive
All is okay. Two big electronic hugs: One for your scared dog and one for you.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Don`t you laugh about me !  I am very sensitive
> All is okay. Two big electronic hugs: One for your scared dog and one for you.


Thankyou!! Two from us back at you.[emoji4]


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Thankyou!! Two from us back at you.[emoji4]


Thanks !
A little video to brighten up your day


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 20, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Thanks !
> A little video to brighten up your day


That was some funny stuff, I'm in a better mood already


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That was some funny stuff, I'm in a better mood already


That was my intention.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 20, 2018)

Happy Friday, For years I have left a cooler with 3 cold drinks in the front yard during the hot summer months. they are usually gone by noon. Since I'm retired every day is pretty much the same and don't have a schedule except doing this every Friday.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Happy Friday, For years I have left a cooler with 3 cold drinks in the front yard during the hot summer months. they are usually gone by noon. Since I'm retired every day is pretty much the same and don't have a schedule except doing this every Friday.
> View attachment 245618


I don't understand. Do you leave the drinks out for your neighbors, or are you saying that YOU drink them all every Friday?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand. Do you leave the drinks out for your neighbors, or are you saying that YOU drink them all every Friday?


They are for Bill, Danny and Wild Bill, who pick up the trash. (small town)


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Friday is my Monday


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> They are for Bill, Danny and Wild Bill, who pick up the trash. (small town)
> View attachment 245620


You Sir are a man among men!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> They are for Bill, Danny and Wild Bill, who pick up the trash. (small town)
> View attachment 245620


That's a pretty nice thing for you to do!


----------



## vladimir (Jul 20, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Friday is my Monday
> View attachment 245621



Where'd you find that? I love it


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> Where'd you find that? I love it


Actually stole it from someone in the Cold Dark Room lol Don't remember who originally posted it


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Looks like you had a good morning, I like your enclosure too by the way.


Thank you!


----------



## CarolM (Jul 20, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Actually stole it from someone in the Cold Dark Room lol Don't remember who originally posted it


Holi Ha Your Majesty!! Stealing from your subjects is not cool.[emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM (Jul 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Been the longest week ever!! Happy Friday to all.
> View attachment 245609


Happy Friday AND Saturday for good measure.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 20, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Holi Ha Your Majesty!! Stealing from your subjects is not cool.[emoji6] [emoji23]


Did I say steal?

I meant to say borrowed.....


----------



## CarolM (Jul 20, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Did I say steal?
> 
> I meant to say borrowed.....


Oh okay. That is okay then Your Majesty.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 20, 2018)

Cheers my friends!


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 21, 2018)

Ohhh, friday is over.... and now ????






Happy Saturday !!!


----------



## CarolM (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## EllieMay (Jul 27, 2018)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## EdMurphy (Jul 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday! I’m disturbing Pepe’s usual “time without the annoying human lady.” This is the only time of the day that sitting outside isn’t miserable so I thought I’d see what he was doing.



It's doesn't look like you are fooling Pepe, I think he's spotted you stalking him from behind the cup.


----------

